# Wire Crate - Size for a male GSD



## m5blitzer

Hi folks!!

Being a newbie and loving every minute of spending time here, I would like to know what is an acceptable crate size for an adult GSD? I define acceptable as comfortable for the GSD to lie down for short periods of time and for short trips in the SUV without feeling cramp. What about an ideal size where he is able to move around easily and "spread out"? This ideal crate will be left in the house and be his primary sleeping area.

The dimensions for an acceptable size crate I have seen is 42"L x 28"W x 31"H and the ideal size crate dimensions is 48" L x 30W x 33"H.

Yes, I am planning to buy 2 crates (one for travel and the other will be a permanent fixture in the house). I am tempted to get 2 crates of the same size (42 x 28 x 31) as the "smaller" crate for the house will take up less space/room but I am not sure whether this will be too small for a full grown male GSD. Thoughts?

Many thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Jessica H

I have the 48" for Dozer. I got it on Craig's List for $50.00.
If you need 2 see if you can find them on there, cheap and I picked it up locally.


----------



## DSudd

I have the largest crate that I could find. I want to say lifestages (sold at PetSmart) with the divider and the plastic pan. ROcky had plenty of moving around room but his ears do stick out the top if he is sitting.


----------



## allieg

You will need the lrg or Xlrg for a full grown dog.The boxes sometimes say what dogs go with what size.


----------



## ahlamarana

I use the 42" for my 80 lb male and my 70 lb female in the house, in the car I use a 40" plastic crate. The 42" are plenty big enough for both of my dogs, they curl up on one end and the other half of the crate is empty.


----------



## m5blitzer

Great observation about the ears. Never would of thought about how crunched they would look while sitting up.


----------



## selzer

My 48s are 36 inches tall -- good for my boy. For my girls I use 42s that are only 31 inches high. Yeah the ears hit the top for the girls. It doesn't bother them at all though.


----------



## mjbgsd

I have a 48'' crate for the home and then #500's for the car if it's a long trip. If it's a short trip, they wear seatbelts.


----------



## selzer

I think my car crates are 400s, two fit nicely in the back of my explorer. They are great for bitches and my dog fits in them as well.


----------



## m5blitzer

I appreciate everyone's feedback to-date. However, I do have a question about the 400/500 crate sizes. From what I can find on google, the 500 crate dimensions is 40" L x 23" W x 28" H. Does that sound about right? What is confusing is searching a little more gives conflicting sizes for the 400 & 500 crates.

Thanks for the quick education!


----------



## selzer

Mine are large maroon and white with the wire grates. I cannot remember the name of them. But the they are 36 inches long, and 26 in high, and I do not know how wide. But they fit perfectly, and even my dog can fit in it for a car ride. I would not use it for their regular crate.


----------

